# Visitenkarte "Menschen" weg?



## megaheld (19. April 2006)

Hallo Blasc-Team,

bin super zufrienden mit eurer Seite und dem Tool. Blöderweise funktioniert allerdings die Visitenkarte mit dem Logo der Menschen nicht mehr. Alle Anderen gehen einwandfrei.
Gemeint ist das Bildchen auf diesem Thumbnail hier:

http://www.blasc.de/images/...s/allianz/5.jpg

Verlinke ich den auf der Internetseite angegebenen URL erscheint nur das Zeichen für "Bild nicht vorhanden" :-/

Vielleicht bekommt ihr das ja wieder hin.


----------



## B3N (19. April 2006)

Hallo megaheld,

das Problem mit den Visitenkarten ist bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung, wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogentod (20. April 2006)

Habe das selbe Problem mit meiner Visitenkarte 3, komisch ist nur das die Visitenkarten in der Auswahl angezeigt wird, Gildenmitglieder nutzen die gleiche und deren wird angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stelle ich eine andere ein funktioniert es, aber ich möchte schon die Nachtelfen-Visitenkarte benutzen.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Crowley (20. April 2006)

Das hat wohl nix mit dem Motiv zu tun... Ich bin da im Moment etwas ratlos, denn wenn man die Visitenkarten per "Grafik anzeigen" einzeln aufruft und dann einmal mit F5 aktualisiert, funktioniert es bei den meisten.


----------



## Teddy (20. April 2006)

Bei Bogentod die Signatur wird bei mir auch als X gekennzeichnet und ich kann sie nicht anzeigen lassen.

Das Problem habe ich bei meinen 2 Chars auch. Das erste Bild, was ich denen gegeben habe, geht nicht mehr (unterschiedliches Bild). Daraufhin habe ich bei beiden andere Bilde genommen und die gehen. Nur möchte ich auch lieber die ursprünglichen haben, weil sie besser zum Char passen.


----------



## Bogentod (20. April 2006)

Also mit "F5" kann ich hier dann meine Visitenkarte sehen. Aber auf der Gildenhomepage nicht. Wie schon gesagt, andere Motive funktionieren, aber ich möchte gerne Motiv 3 behalten.  Benutze das Motiv ja auch schon eine ganze Weile und bisher keine Probs damit gehabt, deswegen wundert es mich jetzt auch das es plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gruß Bogentod


----------

